# Fromm 4 Star Whitefish and Potato



## sherrymyra (Dec 29, 2009)

I have been searching here for any opinions on this food. I am just switching my westie over to this and hope I am doing the right thing. 

Any opinions?


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I think it's average...the ingredients are fine, but it's a little filler heavy; the protein and fat are pretty low. Have you looked at Orijen, Evo, Back to Basics, Acana, etc.?


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

Fromm is an excellent food line though I wish that the protein % was a little higher. I have used the salmon a la veg which has 25% protein which I still think is a little low. I think the whitefish may be a good choice if the dog has food allergies also but again, I regard Fromm as one of the top companies as far as quality goes. The other foods mentioned are also high quality, Acana has a formula that contains Salmon and whitefish. Fromm is not grain free, the others that were mentioned are, if you have a leaning one way or the other.


----------



## lab_lover97 (Mar 13, 2011)

ajcstr said:


> Fromm is an excellent food line though I wish that the protein % was a little higher. I have used the salmon a la veg which has 25% protein which I still think is a little low. I think the whitefish may be a good choice if the dog has food allergies also but again, I regard Fromm as one of the top companies as far as quality goes. The other foods mentioned are also high quality, Acana has a formula that contains Salmon and whitefish. Fromm is not grain free, the others that were mentioned are, if you have a leaning one way or the other.


Fromm does make grain free diets-Surf and Turf and Beef Fritatta.


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

lab_lover97 said:


> Fromm does make grain free diets-Surf and Turf and Beef Fritatta.


Yes, what I am saying is that he Whitefish and Potato formula is not grain free.


----------



## sherrymyra (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks. I think this will work for me then. Now if it will work for Maggie. It is not top of the line but surely better than alot of the foods.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Does she have allergy's or something?


----------



## sherrymyra (Dec 29, 2009)

No allergies except for corn which I would not feed anyway. But I was looking for a food with a lower phospherous level. She has Addisons disease so has bloodwork frequently and her phospherous level had gone up a bit this last time. I had changed her food recently and thinking that maybe it has a higher phospherous level (could not get this number from the manufacturer :tsk. Instead of switching her back to the food she was on (I think it is not a better food) I started searching for something new and this Fromms is one that has lower phospherous. 

The vet had ask me if I was feeding her anything that may have a high phosperous level and at the time it didn't register that I had switched her food. So anyway I am hoping that tomorrow when she has bloodwork to check on this it will improve. Maybe grasping at straws but I figure it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hope it works.


----------



## sherrymyra (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks. Her bloodwork is today.


----------

